
Mashable Agrees to Sell to Ziff Davis for Around $50M - adventured
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mashable-agrees-to-sell-to-ziff-davis-for-around-50-million-1510863283
======
uptown
Paywall:

[https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.c...](https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fmashable-
agrees-to-sell-to-ziff-davis-for-
around-50-million-1510863283&h=ATNNRTS1fiS88pye5mrbBDyr9DjOElY81LOFG76uD2hDEpXSGYe6jyL7scdxc8xmX8vykZdfh5xfy4bSKgs8Uw7D7kmikhZ1E3bmb9A&_rdr)

